# Garmin IQ GPS/Palm



## psychouke (Jan 6, 2005)

wondering if anyone has one of these and has it mounted nicer, instead of this stupid sand bag they give you for the dash?


















_Modified by psychouke at 11:34 AM 3-1-2005_


----------



## stvo (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Garmin IQ GPS/Palm (psychouke)*

No I have a regular Garmin GPS. I love it.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Garmin IQ GPS/Palm (psychouke)*

BestBuy has a universal mounting unit that you can slip inbetween the dash and the top of the vents... looks pretty clean... just need a little fenagling and you can fit it in there!


----------



## psychouke (Jan 6, 2005)

i was thinking of hard wiring it in and taking apart the base they give you and mounting it somwhere around the radio


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (psychouke)*

How about one of these


----------



## tantalus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Garmin IQ GPS/Palm (psychouke)*

Suction cup onto windshield for my NavMan/Ipaq.


----------



## psychouke (Jan 6, 2005)

i gotta be able to take it in and out of the car easily, as it is a plam as well


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (psychouke)*









The part above is $29.99 It mounts to one of the dash mounts above.



_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 2:24 PM 3-8-2005_


----------



## tmgR32 (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Garmin IQ GPS/Palm (psychouke)*



psychouke said:


> wondering if anyone has one of these and has it mounted nicer, instead of this stupid sand bag they give you for the dash?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CorradoSteve (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: Garmin IQ GPS/Palm (tmgR32)*

I have the Seidio sunction cup mount for my Ique. It hangs on well through corneres, and has never fallen off without me pulling on it hard. In my Corrado I made a mount to my dash using a couple bolts and moving some switchs, it is rock solid and stayed put during track use. However, the wiring for it is terrible, I had to resolder the cigarette lighter plug and it just broke again last week, the cradle also has an internal wiring problem that I haven't bothered to fix. They have a second generation of the mount that is better, but I haven't tried it out.


----------



## timlbryan (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Garmin IQ GPS/Palm (CorradoSteve)*

I posted some pictures of my Garmin Street Pilot install here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1856807
Hope this helps.


----------



## erobinson (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_[mg]http://www.proclipusa.com/media/images/products/devicecradle/848581.jpg[/img]
The part above is $29.99 It mounts to one of the dash mounts above.
_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 2:24 PM 3-8-2005_

$30 for that piece of plastic? Come on. I would feel like I was being taken if I paid that much for plastic.







For the original poster, the panavise is a good idea, I have one for my iPod. As for being able to quickly disconnect it, you could look into a round 3M velcro patch. My brother has one attacked to the back of his iPod and that way he can remove it when he wants to and it is surprisingly strong. Not to mention it looks very slick because it seems to float.


----------

